# 2019 X-Trail Engine Cuts Out Whilst Driving



## RickMac (Jul 24, 2020)

My new-ish x-trail - 2019 with around 12k on the clock - whilst driving my kids to visit friends I turned right off a dual lane carriageway so had to cross oncoming traffic (UK owner here) - plenty of crossing space so turned at approx 30-40 mph - half way in to the turn the engine died for no reason, right in the middle of the opposite carriageway - an approaching truck was none too happy to see me in his roadway and let me know it by blasting horns and gesticulating. After a few minutes the car eventually started again and we could move on. Left me, and the kids, pretty shaken up. Yes I can drive, yes there was fuel in the tank, no I did not switch the engine off by mistake, yes the vehicle is regularly maintained.

That day I took it back to the dealer (driving very carefully and without kids!) - they ran diagnostics and said no codes showed up so it was strongly inferred that I must have caused it in some way - I got 'that' look and a word or two that said as a woman it was probably my fault/imagination! 

Low and behold two weeks later my husband 'suffered' a pretty much identical event wen he borrowed my car - although there was no irate trucker involved!

Took it to the same Nissan dealer (where we bought it) and the same no show diagnostics - notably he didn't get the comments about his driving skills (no doubt, probably something to do with him being a fit Royal Marine!).

Anyway, we now have had a loaner for a week, Nissan are still reporting back saying there's no faults in the vehicle and they have not been able to replicate the cut out - come and pick it up - we're standing our ground and saying no, not until they find out what is causing this - once is possible, twice is coincidence and unacceptable - but this will come to a head very soon.

From checking around other Nissan owner forums and blogs, there seem to have been quite a few reported cases of x-trail engines cutting out on the move for no apparent reason, albeit older models (and also quite a few other Nissan models)









Engine Shutdown during Driving


Hi, long time since I've posted, but the Xtrail has been performing very well and haven't needed to get much advice. However two incidents with my Xtrail within the last 2 weeks have me concerned and I thought I ask for some advice (just got back from dealer and they couldn't find any error...




www.nissanforums.com













Full engine cut-out when driving


Hi all - this has been getting steadily worse over the last 9 months to a point where my Nissan X-Trail 2012 Dci is cutting out almost daily. My Nissan dealer is not 100% convinced that the codes being reported are accurate. I thought I'd reach out here to see if anyone else has experienced...




www.x-trail-uk.co.uk










X Trail cutting out


Hi I recently bought a 2004 nissan x trail 2.0 petrol and it just recently started cutting out, then you leave it for a minute or two then it starts again. The orange engine warning light comes on and I had it checked by an auto electrician but he can't find the problem. Anytime else have any...



www.4x4community.co.za







https://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2217353













NISSAN X-TRAIL Archives « Car-Recalls.co.uk







car-recalls.co.uk





So, does anyone on here have any similar reports or suggestions as to what is going on here, because right now I consider my vehicle a death trap.

Sensible (and polite) responses gratefully received - thank you!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A common problem with random engine shutdowns is a marginal camshaft position sensor or a marginal crankshaft position sensor. Most of the time when this happens, the "check engine light" never comes on; subsequently when performing an ECU code readout, there was no fault code set. There's been many members here on the forum that have had problems similar to yours and the fix was replacing those two sensors.

The best and cheapest fix for this situation is to replace both sensors at the same time; the reason for doing this is there is no way to determine which sensor is at fault with this type of condition. You can take your vehicle to a dealer/repair shop and they'll tell you there is nothing wrong after they go through with diagnostic tests because at that time the vehicle was running OK. You could end up spending $200 or much more depending on how much time/parts are used.

When replacing sensors, always use Nissan OEM parts from a Nissan dealer; aftermarket electronic items generally are not reliable, don't last long, and many times are DOA. The sensors are not very expensive; around $75.


----------



## RickMac (Jul 24, 2020)

Hmmmm, interesting - thanks rogoman for the response and possible solution to this - but should it really be occurring at all in a x-trail as 'young' as mine, just 12 month's old?

More to the point, forgive further questions here, but it would seem that logic does not apply in this 'engineering' situation then.

As I understand it, without a functioning crankshaft position sensor the vehicle won't run at all as was the case for me, so I find it 'odd' to say the least that neither an check engine light nor error code were triggered.

Not sure what _'marginal_' means in this case, surely it's either functioning or it's not - if it is the former then the engine should not have cut out, if it's the latter then there should be a code trigger? 

Thank you again.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

RickMac said:


> Hmmmm, interesting - thanks rogoman for the response and possible solution to this - but should it really be occurring at all in a x-trail as 'young' as mine, just 12 month's old?
> 
> More to the point, forgive further questions here, but it would seem that logic does not apply in this 'engineering' situation then.
> 
> ...


What I mean by "marginal" is that sometime you can drive the car for days or weeks with no problem; then all of a sudden the engine dies. Start it back up and it's fine. Then on another day, it'll fail without any warning. The sensors are a strange beast; they'll fail sometimes with no warning like no MIL and no code.


----------



## Stormin-Norman (Nov 17, 2021)

Hello RickMac - did you identify and resolve the issue you experienced?
Thanks


----------



## alejoc (Dec 18, 2019)

It happened to me with my last car, a QG18DE 2002 Sentra, the crank sensor died and the car stopped suddenly in a tunnel. Fortunately a guy in an old Lada Niva behind towed me until the tunnel exit.


----------



## perrychris653 (Jan 4, 2022)

rogoman said:


> What I mean by "marginal" is that sometime you can drive the car for days or weeks with no problem; then all of a sudden the engine dies. Start it back up and it's fine. Then on another day, it'll fail without any warning. The sensors are a strange beast; they'll fail sometimes with no warning like no MIL and no code.


What woz making it cut out did you ever find out the problem


----------

